# DETROIT - The Motor City



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Cityscapes and skylines photos from Detroit. Open to everyone, but no more than 5 photos per post. Also, this is to show the good things in the city so plz no ruins photos, there are enough of those already. 









Wikipedia

Nickname(s): The Motor City, Motown, Renaissance City, City of the Straits, The D, Hockeytown, The Automotive Capital of the World, Rock City, The 313
Motto: Speramus Meliora; Resurget Cineribus (Latin: We Hope For Better Things; It Shall Rise From the Ashes)



> Detroit is the most populous city in the U.S. state of Michigan and the largest city on the United States–Canada border. It is the seat of Wayne County, the most populous county in the state. It is a primary business, cultural, financial and transportation center in the Metro Detroit area, a region of 5.2 million people. It is a major port on the Detroit River, a strait that connects the Great Lakes system to the Saint Lawrence Seaway. It was founded on July 24, 1701, by the French explorer and adventurer Antoine Laumet de La Mothe, sieur de Cadillac and a party of settlers.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detroit


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Let's start with some skyline photos:









http://submissions.detroitnews.com/submission/reflecting-on-the-beauty-of-detroit/









http://photos.metrotimes.com/22-awesome-photos-of-the-detroit-skyline









https://twitter.com/PhotosofEarth_/status/402442469562130432/photo/1

Detroit skyline by PhasedIN, on Flickr

Detroit skyline by mgarin73, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Blurred Ice by darren LB, on Flickr

Violet Detroit by Donovan O'Donnell Photography, on Flickr

Ship approaching Detroit by darren LB, on Flickr

20141219 019a by Ronald S. Smith, on Flickr

Detroit Skyline by ShutterFotos, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

pre-dawn skyline by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

Super Moon vs Super Security Light by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

distance by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

surprising sunset by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


sunrise by petparazzi, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Hart Plaza by RochesterTee, on Flickr

Hart Plaza Detroit, Michigan by Geedoed - one click at a time!, on Flickr

20140625 082a by Ronald S. Smith, on Flickr

20140625 080a by Ronald S. Smith, on Flickr

20140625 011a by Ronald S. Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit Riverwalk by ifmuth, on Flickr

Riverfront Promenade by dnj_Brian, on Flickr

The Riverfront by RochesterTee, on Flickr

Along the Riverfront by M Elayne Sovay, on Flickr

Detroit Riverfront by Blue Skyz Studios, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit International Riverfront | Visit Detroit | Detroit Michigan by Visit Detroit, on Flickr

Detroit Princess Riverboat by michiganseagrant, on Flickr

Detroit International Riverfront by crazy3wizard, on Flickr

Water fountain by michiganseagrant, on Flickr

Detroit RiverDays 2013 by GMRenCen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Renaissance Center (GM) by paul bica, on Flickr

GM Renaissance Center by Erik Lykins, on Flickr

Renaissance Center - Detroit, MI by Mike Boening Photography, on Flickr

Renaissance Center Wintergarden by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

Downtown Detroit as seen from the GM Renaissance Center... by Steve Brandon, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Greektown by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

Greektown After Hours by RochesterTee, on Flickr

Lions in the End Zone. by LuisEnriqueIglesias, on Flickr

Detroit by iBackpacker, on Flickr

Detroit Greektown Contrast by SimsShots Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit Skyline by mgsmith, on Flickr

201308016 024a by Ronald S. Smith, on Flickr

201308016 020a by Ronald S. Smith, on Flickr

Wayne County Building - Detroit, MI by w4nd3rl0st (InspiredinDesMoines), on Flickr

Colonel Frank J. Hecker Mansion at 5510 Woodward by mgsmith, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

20110328 055a by Ronald S. Smith, on Flickr

20110328 052a by Ronald S. Smith, on Flickr

20110328 046a by Ronald S. Smith, on Flickr

20110328 022a by Ronald S. Smith, on Flickr

20110328 020a by Ronald S. Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

20110328 019a by Ronald S. Smith, on Flickr

20110328 001a by Ronald S. Smith, on Flickr

20110315 002a by Ronald S. Smith, on Flickr

20100514 013a by Ronald S. Smith, on Flickr

20110331 014a by Ronald S. Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Westin Cadillac Hotel - Detroit by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

Fisher Building by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

North Face Guardian by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

Masonic Temple by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

Canfield Street by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Guardian - the North face by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

BD7H_4111 by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

pink heaven by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

Saint Hyacinth by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

Detroit to Windsor by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

downtown blue by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

Ethereal City by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

Motor City Night by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

Detroit Institute for Arts by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

thoughtful art by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Eastern Market, Detroit, Michigan by hudkina, on Flickr

Eastern Market, Detroit, Michigan by hudkina, on Flickr

Eastern Market, Detroit, Michigan by hudkina, on Flickr

Eastern Market, Detroit, Michigan by hudkina, on Flickr

Eastern Market, Detroit, Michigan by hudkina, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Midtown, Detroit, Michigan by hudkina, on Flickr

Midtown, Detroit, Michigan by hudkina, on Flickr

Midtown, Detroit, Michigan by hudkina, on Flickr

Midtown, Detroit, Michigan by hudkina, on Flickr

Midtown, Detroit, Michigan by hudkina, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Midtown, Detroit, Michigan by hudkina, on Flickr

Midtown, Detroit, Michigan by hudkina, on Flickr

Midtown, Detroit, Michigan by hudkina, on Flickr

Midtown, Detroit, Michigan by hudkina, on Flickr

Midtown, Detroit, Michigan by hudkina, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Rosa Parks Transit Center by kwhdesign, on Flickr

20110228 006a by Ronald S. Smith, on Flickr

General Motors Building by mgsmith, on Flickr

Office Space by mgsmith, on Flickr

Hart Plaza by mgsmith, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit News Building rear view by mgsmith, on Flickr

Northern High School by mgsmith, on Flickr

The Edge of Night by mgsmith, on Flickr

A Good Reflection on Detroit by mgsmith, on Flickr

Something old, something new... by mgsmith, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Street Photography - Detroit, MI by JayCass84, on Flickr

Christmas Tree Downtown by RSchmidtloads, on Flickr

IMG_1470 by sevargmt, on Flickr

Skating and Skyscrapers by Trish P. - K1000 Gal, on Flickr

What a festive night as throngs gathered at Campus Martius Park in the reviving heart Downtown Detroit for the the lighting of the city Christmas tree and the official opening of the skating rink. by DetroitYES, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Top of Detroit by mgsmith, on Flickr

One Detroit by mgsmith, on Flickr

Detroit's Darth Vader building by mgsmith, on Flickr

4th and Henry by mgsmith, on Flickr

Gratiot Avenue by mgsmith, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Guardian in the afternoon sun by mgsmith, on Flickr

Harmonie Centre Building by mgsmith, on Flickr

Detroit boomtown by mgsmith, on Flickr

Three Penobscot Buildings by mgsmith, on Flickr

Penobscot building at dusk by mgsmith, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit's Woodward & Michigan Avenues by mgsmith, on Flickr

Detroit's Financial Center by mgsmith, on Flickr

Detroit's wedge: Farmer and Library streets by mgsmith, on Flickr

Morning light on Guardian and Buhl buildings by mgsmith, on Flickr

Guardian Building by mgsmith, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

St John's Episcopal Church on Woodward Avenue by mgsmith, on Flickr

First Presbyterian Church by mgsmith, on Flickr

First Unitarian Church of Detroit by mgsmith, on Flickr

Holy Rosary Roman Catholic Church by mgsmith, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Ford Field by mgsmith, on Flickr

Comerica Park by mgsmith, on Flickr

_MCG1459 by mgarin73, on Flickr

Detroit skyline by mgarin73, on Flickr

Between the Stadiums by jimmywayne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit's Skyline by mgsmith, on Flickr

New Center - Fisher and General Motors buildings by mgsmith, on Flickr

Cadillac Square - Detroit by mgsmith, on Flickr

Cadillac Square by mgsmith, on Flickr

First National Building gives a big hug to rest of the block by mgsmith, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Penobscot Building by mgsmith, on Flickr

Detroit Financial District at night by mgsmith, on Flickr

Detroit Skyline by mgsmith, on Flickr

Griswold Street - Financial District by mgsmith, on Flickr

Washington Boulevard by Louis Kamper by mgsmith, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit central business district by mgsmith, on Flickr

Lower Woodward Ave. Historic District / Dan Gilbertville by mgsmith, on Flickr

State and Woodward - J. L. Hudson Co. by mgsmith, on Flickr

Fox Theater by mgsmith, on Flickr

Michigan Avenue at night by mgsmith, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Coast of Motor City by CaptureLights.com, on Flickr

Detroit Sunset by CaptureLights.com, on Flickr

Detroit Princess by CaptureLights.com, on Flickr

The Fox Theatre, Detroit, MI by Raf Ferreira, on Flickr

Across the Street from Comerica Park, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

This is, in my opinion, the great american city, or rather the grandfather of great cities in America. It's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Walking downtown following Detroit’s historic snowfall (Photos by Steve Neavling)


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Walking downtown following Detroit’s historic snowfall (Photos by Steve Neavling)


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit's Famous Coney Island Restaurants - Detroit, USA by Urban Adventures, on Flickr

American Coney Island by Torzka, on Flickr

Detroit ballers by Torzka, on Flickr

Hood by Torzka, on Flickr

Motown Museum by Torzka, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit at Night by joshuay04, on Flickr

Day 30/365 by james.cdevlin, on Flickr

Woodward Avenue by timmerschester, on Flickr


----------



## Insider92 (Aug 6, 2009)

I hope for Detroit that will thrive once more in the future. Great looking architecture.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

An amazing thread on a city that completely changed the world and then saw the world completely changing it. To me Detroit is the city-symbol of the XX century.

Thanks for sharing, Lakeland!


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Untitled by d. pilic, on Flickr

peaceful fountain by d. pilic, on Flickr

detroit river spring by d. pilic, on Flickr

Untitled by d. pilic, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit Windsor by d. pilic, on Flickr

Belle Isle by d. pilic, on Flickr

Untitled by d. pilic, on Flickr

Untitled by d. pilic, on Flickr

Untitled by d. pilic, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Day in The D - Scott Kelby Worldwide Photowalk - Detroit, MI #flickr12days by Mike Boening Photography, on Flickr

Detroit Tigers vs Boston Red Sox by Mike Boening Photography, on Flickr

Active D-Lighting by Mike_tn, on Flickr

Hockeytown by Mark G. Elliott Photography, on Flickr

Restore The Roar - Detroit Lions by Mike Boening Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Pallister Park - Detroit, MI by Mike Boening Photography, on Flickr

The Princess Awaits - Detroit, MI by Mike Boening Photography, on Flickr

Motown Magic - Detroit Skyline by Mike Boening Photography, on Flickr

Winter in the Motor City by Mike Boening Photography, on Flickr

Detroit Skyline from Windsor by Andrea_44, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Joe Louis Arena - From Windsor by Tim Fenn, on Flickr

Joe Louis Arena ~ Detroit, Michigan by Trish P. - K1000 Gal, on Flickr

Looking SW From Cobo Center, Detroit, MI, January, 2013 by Norm Powell (napowell30d), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Cobo Arena by E. Brow, on Flickr

Cobo Centre Detroit by Ayounb, on Flickr

Cobo Centre by Ayounb, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Streets of Detroit by Ayounb, on Flickr

Perceived Power by Ayounb, on Flickr

Detroit Twilight by Ayounb, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Cass Technical High School (New Building)--Detroit MI by pinehurst19475, on Flickr

Logo: Cass Tech High School--Detroit MI by pinehurst19475, on Flickr

Entrance: New Cass Technical High School--Detroit MI by pinehurst19475, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit City Panorama by SOUTH42, on Flickr

120623_t.moutzalias_6681 by tjm_tanya, on Flickr

Detroit City FC by ZackBelskyPhotos, on Flickr

120623_t.moutzalias_6671 by tjm_tanya, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Fort & Cass Streets by E. Brow, on Flickr

Water Tower by E. Brow, on Flickr

Downtown Streets 1 by E. Brow, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Bustling City by E. Brow, on Flickr

Downtown Detroit by E. Brow, on Flickr


Jefferson Ave. by E. Brow, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit Casinos by Gamingfloor, on Flickr

226/365 More motion blur of downtown. by JVLIVS Photography, on Flickr

Modern Art Deco by Eridony, on Flickr

Detroit at Night by Chris Luckhardt, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lighthouse by chuckh6, on Flickr

Riverwalk Carousel by chuckh6, on Flickr

Detroit Riverfront by chuckh6, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit Edision Plaza by Eridony, on Flickr

DTE Energy building, Detroit by Dan_DC, on Flickr

City fountain by chuckh6, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit Yacht Club on Belle Isle by kbreenbo, on Flickr

Downtown Detroit by kbreenbo, on Flickr

Downtown Detroit by kbreenbo, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Conely Branch Library by Eridony, on Flickr

Hispanic Church by Eridony, on Flickr

La Bendicion by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Corktown by Eridony, on Flickr

Corktown Sign by Eridony, on Flickr

Corktown House by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Corktown Turret Houses by Eridony, on Flickr

Leverette Street Houses by Eridony, on Flickr

Victorian Duplex by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Corktown Tower Houses by Eridony, on Flickr

Fake Brick Turret House by Eridony, on Flickr

Detroit Townhomes by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Michigan Avenue & The Detroit Skyline by Eridony, on Flickr

Town Apartments by Eridony, on Flickr

General Thaddeus Kosciuszko by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

New Trees by Eridony, on Flickr

Isolated Sunlight by Eridony, on Flickr

Downtown Detroit Cityscape by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

MGM Grand Detroit Casino Resort by Eridony, on Flickr

MGM Grand Symmetry by Eridony, on Flickr

Rawr! by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Blue Sky, Gray Buildings by Eridony, on Flickr

A Detroit Gem by Eridony, on Flickr

General Casimir Pulaski Stays at Holiday Inn Express by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Skillman Branch Library by Eridony, on Flickr

Rose & Robert Skillman Branch Library by Eridony, on Flickr

Downtown Library by Eridony, on Flickr

Mr. Lincoln by Eridony, on Flickr

Newspaper Room Entrance by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

L. B. King and Company Building by Eridony, on Flickr

L. B. King and Company Building by Eridony, on Flickr

L. B. King Building Historical Marker by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Broadway Street by Eridony, on Flickr

Across the Hudson's Site by Eridony, on Flickr

National Theatre by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Wayne County Building by Eridony, on Flickr

Wayne County Building by Eridony, on Flickr

The Wayne County Building & Neighbors by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Part of First National Building by Eridony, on Flickr

1927 Buildings by Eridony, on Flickr
Cadillac Square Buildings by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit's Flatiron Building by Eridony, on Flickr

Looking Toward Campus Martius by Eridony, on Flickr

One Kennedy Square by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Compuware World Headquarters by Eridony, on Flickr

Compuware Headquarters by Eridony, on Flickr

Campus Martius Ice Rink by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Michigan Soldiers' and Sailors' Monument by Eridony, on Flickr

Michigan Soldiers' and Sailors' Monument by Eridony, on Flickr

Historic War Memorial by Eridony, on Flickr

Monument History by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

RenCen & First National by Eridony, on Flickr

Renaissance Center from Compuware by Eridony, on Flickr

The Kern's Clock by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mexican Town Restaurant by Eridony, on Flickr

Mexicantown by Eridony, on Flickr

Xochi's & Taqueria Lupita's by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

El Zocalo by Eridony, on Flickr

Los Galane's by Eridony, on Flickr

Bakery & Tortilla Factory by Eridony, on Flickr

Bright Blue by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Los Galane's Mural by Eridony, on Flickr

LA SED by Eridony, on Flickr

Odd Fellows Hall - Riverside Lodge by Eridony, on Flickr

Guero's Barber Shop by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Church of the Most Holy Redeemer by Eridony, on Flickr

Alpha & Omega by Eridony, on Flickr

Most Holy Redeemer Catholic Church by Eridony, on Flickr

Mosty Holy Redeemer Bell Tower by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Junction Avenue Tower House by Eridony, on Flickr

People Mover by Eridony, on Flickr

Comerica Tower by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Saint Mary's School by Eridony, on Flickr

Saint Mary's Rectory by Eridony, on Flickr

St. Mary's Church by Eridony, on Flickr

St. Mary's Street Level by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Greektown View by Eridony, on Flickr

Monroe Street by Eridony, on Flickr

Greektown by Eridony, on Flickr

Greektown Casino Hotel by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Steak House & Cafe by Eridony, on Flickr

Europa Cafe by Eridony, on Flickr

Fishbones by Eridony, on Flickr

Monroe St. Steak House by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Annunciation Greek Orthodox Cathedral by Eridony, on Flickr

Second Baptist Church by Eridony, on Flickr

Underground Railroad Station by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

City Slicker by Eridony, on Flickr

Downtown Detroit Cityscape by Eridony, on Flickr

First National Building by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Water Board Building by Eridony, on Flickr

1001 Woodward by Eridony, on Flickr

Top of the Guardian Building by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Spirit of Detroit and the Ren Cen by Kodamakitty, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Eastern Market by Kodamakitty, on Flickr

Eastern Market by Kodamakitty, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Tubby's by Kodamakitty, on Flickr

Frank Hecker House by Kodamakitty, on Flickr

Mad Anthony Wayne by Kodamakitty, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Savoyard Centre (1900) (State Savings Bank), Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr

Savoyard Centre (1900) (State Savings Bank), Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr

Detroit Trust Company Building, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Bankers Trust Company Building, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr

Bankers Trust Company Building, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Greater Penobscot Building, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr

Guardian Building, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit Financial District, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr

One Woodward Avenue, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr

One Woodward Avenue, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Renaissance Center, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr

Renaissance Center, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Transcending, Hart Plaza, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr

Monument to Joe Louis, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

UAW-Ford National Programs Center, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr

UAW-Ford National Programs Center, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr

Horace E. Dodge and Son Memorial Fountain, Hart Plaza, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

La Debarquement de Cadillac Marker, Hart Plaza, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr

Antoine Laumet de La Mothe, Sieur de Cadillac Statue, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Renaissance Center, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr

The Gateway to Freedom, Hart Plaza, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr

The Gateway to Freedom, Hart Plaza, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr


The Gateway to Freedom, Hart Plaza, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Guardian Building, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr

Guardian Building, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr

Guardian Building, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr

Guardian Building, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

First National Building, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr

One Detroit Center, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr

Ford Building, Detroit, Michigan by Ken Lund, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Motown Breaking Through Ice by guizhou2012, on Flickr

Good Morning Detroit by Mike Boening Photography, on Flickr

Urban Exploring. by acronymcreativestudio, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking To Detroit by Sue90ca Warm Today But Not Enough Sun!, on Flickr

Looking To Detroit by Sue90ca Warm Today But Not Enough Sun!, on Flickr

Looking To Detroit by Sue90ca Warm Today But Not Enough Sun!, on Flickr

Looking To Detroit by Sue90ca Warm Today But Not Enough Sun!, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Photo by mrthemike









Photo by Steve Neavling


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

High Point by BrianRobertBennett, on Flickr

90 Degrees by BrianRobertBennett, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Grand Circus Park Detroit by Leveye, on Flickr

Grand Circus Park by walkthetown, on Flickr

Grand Circus Park Station, Structural Detail, Artwork, Detroit 2011.08.23 by NYC Subway Rider, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Cadillac Tower by walkthetown, on Flickr

Cadillac Square Apartments. by walkthetown, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Detroit is bomb, no matter what people think!


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Kitty Eyes in Detroit by Kathy Winkler, on Flickr

Detroit Slow Roll Hop Cat by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Tour De Troit_43 by gregezzo, on Flickr

Tour De Troit_19 by gregezzo, on Flickr

Slow Roll Detroit - Majestic Cafe by gregezzo, on Flickr

IMG_1070 by gregezzo, on Flickr

IMG_1060 by gregezzo, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Port Detroit #PortDetroit #Detroit #Night #AmbassadorBridge #DetroitRiver #Bokeh #DetroitRiverWalk #NightSky #LongExposure #NightShot #NightPhotography #DetroitInsider #DetroitIsBeautiful #MotorCity #DetroitHustlesHarder #ExploreEverything #PureMichigan by Joshua Kallio, on Flickr

Slow Roll Detroit - Majestic Cafe by gregezzo, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

https://twitter.com/winsforwarriors


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

https://twitter.com/OpportunityDET


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

https://twitter.com/BedrockRES/status/603000631620718592









https://twitter.com/getlifted2night/status/602205402558820352









https://twitter.com/MovementDetroit/status/603051689617174528


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Belle Isle - May 2015 by Joe Lopez, on Flickr

Belle Isle - May 2015 by Joe Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Fillmore, downtown Detroit by Dan Macy, on Flickr

Detroit Fox by Dan Macy, on Flickr

Detroit Michigan by teddy eduardo iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

https://twitter.com/mrsteviesoul/status/603348346561003520

IMG_8155 by gregezzo, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Power of Detroit . by teddy eduardo iglesias, on Flickr

Downtown Detroit Mi. by teddy eduardo iglesias, on Flickr

Downtown Detroit Mi. by teddy eduardo iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Placemaking in Detroit 2013 Photos by Michigan Municipal League by Michigan Municipal League, on Flickr

Michigan Science Center in Detroit by Michigan Municipal League, on Flickr

Detroit Science Museum by john koenig, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit, MI Wayne State University - Helen L. DeRoy Auditorium by army.arch, on Flickr

Prentis Building and DeRoy Auditorium Complex by National Register of Historic Places, on Flickr

Detroit, MI Wayne State University - Helen L. DeRoy Auditorium by army.arch, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Unusal Beetle in Detroit by Michigan Municipal League, on Flickr

Beautiful Downtown Detroit 2013 Placemaking Photos by Michigan Municipal League by Michigan Municipal League, on Flickr

Cadillac Square with Basketball Courts in Downtown Detroit 2013 Placemaking Photos by Michigan Municipal League by Michigan Municipal League, on Flickr

Cadillac Square with Basketball Courts in Downtown Detroit 2013 Placemaking Photos by Michigan Municipal League by Michigan Municipal League, on Flickr

The New Kresge Court in the Detroit Institute of Arts by Michigan Municipal League, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Renaissance Center Site of 2013 Michigan Municipal League Convention by Michigan Municipal League, on Flickr

Detroit Michigan Positive Photos by the Michigan Municipal League Through the Years by Michigan Municipal League, on Flickr

Detroit Riverwalk: Detroit Michigan Positive Photos by the Michigan Municipal League Through the Years by Michigan Municipal League, on Flickr

Detroit Riverwalk: Detroit Michigan Positive Photos by the Michigan Municipal League Through the Years by Michigan Municipal League, on Flickr

Sand Volleyball: Detroit Michigan Positive Photos by the Michigan Municipal League Through the Years by Michigan Municipal League, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit Michigan Positive Photos by the Michigan Municipal League Through the Years by Michigan Municipal League, on Flickr

Spirit of Detroit in Beautiful Downtown Detroit 2013 Placemaking Photos by Michigan Municipal League by Michigan Municipal League, on Flickr

Transcending Art in Hart Plaza in Beautiful Downtown Detroit 2013 Placemaking Photos by Michigan Municipal League by Michigan Municipal League, on Flickr

Campus Martius in Downtown Detroit 2013 Placemaking Photos by Michigan Municipal League by Michigan Municipal League, on Flickr

Placemaking in Detroit 2013 Photos by Michigan Municipal League by Michigan Municipal League, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Spirit Of Detroit by James Gates, on Flickr

Untitled by James Gates, on Flickr

Detroit Rock City by James Gates, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Last light on Detroit by Geoff George, on Flickr

downtown glow by Geoff George, on Flickr

the core at night by Geoff George, on Flickr

the long bridge by Geoff George, on Flickr

Morning on the Westside by Geoff George, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Photos by Dan Mannes


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Shadowplay 2010 [#121] by Frank Kaelin, on Flickr

crowns and highways [Detroit 94 95] by Frank Kaelin, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

after sunrise [orange 95-100] by Frank Kaelin, on Flickr

Mt Elliott Park - Detroit by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

DSC_0126ac by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

Untitled by James Gates, on Flickr

Untitled by James Gates, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

house by charles hildebrandt, on Flickr

Tower House by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr

Lovely Blue House by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Rosa Parks Transit Center, Detroit by katherine of chicago, on Flickr

Rosa Parks Transit Center, Detroit by katherine of chicago, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr

In One Life by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Better Friends Now That They Don't Talk Anymore by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr

The Lucky Ones by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr

What You Hide Behind by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

211 by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr

Under the Big Light by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr

The Only Thing He Ever Really Cared About by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Up by jon.adams, on Flickr

Up by jon.adams, on Flickr

Up by jon.adams, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Riverwalking #Detroit #RiverWalk #Sunset #SunDown #MagicHour #AmbassadorBridge #RenCen #RenaissanceCenter #DetroitRiver #DetroitGlow #DetroitInsider #DetroitIsBeautiful #MotorCity #DetroitHustlesHarder #ExploreEverything #LiveAuthentic by Joshua Kallio, on Flickr


Detroit Bike City #Detroit #Bike #BikeCity #Bicycle #LED #Lights #Night #NightLights #LightTrails #AmbassadorBridge #DetroitRiver #RiverWalk #StarBursts #LongExposure #NightShot #NightPhotography #DetroitInsider #DetroitIsBeautiful #MotorCity #DetroitHus by Joshua Kallio, on Flickr


Moonlighting #Moonlight #Moonlighting #Detroit #Cityscape #CityLights #DarkSkies #LongExposure #City #NightSky #Sky #NightShot #NightPhotography #DetroitInsider #DetroitIsBeautiful #MotorCity #DetroitHustlesHarder #ExploreEverything #PureMichigan #Detroi by Joshua Kallio, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

IMG_5176 A by markh0421, on Flickr

IMG_5134 A by markh0421, on Flickr

IMG_8736 A by markh0421, on Flickr

IMG_5186 A by markh0421, on Flickr

IMG_8772 A by markh0421, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

On Jefferson by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

IMG_5196 A by markh0421, on Flickr

IMG_5208 A by markh0421, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

IMG_5156 A by markh0421, on Flickr

IMG_5154 A by markh0421, on Flickr

DSC_0482 by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

IMG_5158 A by markh0421, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Face by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

Corner by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

Inn by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Tour De Troit 2012 - roosevelt park by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

Tour De Troit 2012 - Belle Isle break by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

Tour De Troit 2012 - stopped for traffic by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Motor City Night by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

New Center - Detroit by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

DLECTRICITY - the day after by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit Skyline - landside view by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

Ethereal City by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

downtown blue by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

orchestrated sky by Wade Bryant, on Flickr

My cup runs over by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Windsor Detroit fireworks by Steve Biro, on Flickr

2015 detroit fireworks by Ed Serecky, on Flickr

rockcity by Ed Serecky, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Fireworks by Dan Fryer, on Flickr

Summerfest 2015 by Dan Fryer, on Flickr

Windsor - Detroit International Freedom Festival Ford Fireworks by MaRia Popi Photography, on Flickr

Detroit's Finest Entertainment by Steven Karsten, on Flickr

Hot Dog Heaven by Aaron Rayburn, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing.


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit - FORT Street midnight traffic by MaRia Popi Photography, on Flickr

Good Night Detroit by MaRia Popi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit Fist by nic antaya, on Flickr

city(e)scape by nic antaya, on Flickr

Detroit Boardwalk by nic antaya, on Flickr

beyond the architecture by nic antaya, on Flickr

Riverview by nic antaya, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The River by Marc. A. S., on Flickr

Detroit Skyline by Marc. A. S., on Flickr

Voices of Labor Monument by Marc. A. S., on Flickr

Greektown by Marc. A. S., on Flickr

Old County Building by Marc. A. S., on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Comerica Park by Culture Shlock, on Flickr


Chasing rooftops but settling for penthouse parties. #Detroit #CityView #Clouds #City #ChasingRooftops #Penthouse #PenthouseViews #ComericaPark #DetroitTigers #WoodwardAve #GrandCircusPark #DetroitInsider #DetroitIsBeautiful #PureMichigan #DetroitMichigan by Joshua Kallio, on Flickr


The Tigers sucked but the fireworks were great and the view / company was even better.#Detroit #Fireworks #Night #ChasingRooftops #Penthouse #PenthouseViews #ComericaPark #DetroitTigers #NightShot #NightPhotography #DetroitInsider by Joshua Kallio, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

by varlamov


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Windsor, Canada








by varlamov


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing^


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice and Motor city is still one of the most interesting cities for me. I just love those art deco buildings.


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

U\R



































by varlamov


----------



## taxevader (Jul 23, 2015)

look depressing


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

People Mover - Detroit, MI by Mike Boening Photography, on Flickr

Fort/Cass by Trish P., on Flickr

The Detroit People Mover by M P, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Street-Level Detroit by Maia C, on Flickr

The Belt by Maia C, on Flickr

The Belt by Maia C, on Flickr

The Belt by Maia C, on Flickr

The Belt by Maia C, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Belt by Maia C, on Flickr

The Belt by Maia C, on Flickr

The Belt by Maia C, on Flickr

The Belt by Maia C, on Flickr

Scratching the Surface by Maia C, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Garden of Glass by Jamie MacDonald, on Flickr

Motion in the Motor City - Detroit, MI by Mike Boening Photography, on Flickr

Sun Setting on the Wayne County Courthouse - Detroit by Mike Boening Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Laying Roots. by Joel Sparks, on Flickr

Brave and free. by Joel Sparks, on Flickr

Downtown by RSchmidt Loads, on Flickr

The 9am beer after the Park Hotel implosion made me post this. Video of implosion coming soon. #Detroit #Night #Lights #NightLights #HartPlaza #Skyline #Cityscape #Sculpture #LongerExposure #NightShot #NightPhotography #DetroitInsider #DetroitIsBeautiful by Joshua Kallio, on Flickr

Detroit Skyline by RSchmidt Loads, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

City Sculpture Detroit 8 by @rogerjfrank, on Flickr

City Sculpture Detroit 12 by @rogerjfrank, on Flickr

City Sculpture Detroit 7 by @rogerjfrank, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Untitled by James Gates, on Flickr

Untitled by James Gates, on Flickr
Riverwalk by James Gates, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

by varlamov


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Planters by Lauren, on Flickr

Greektown by Lauren, on Flickr

Praise and Worship by Lauren, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Green spaces by Lauren, on Flickr

Hart Plaza by Lauren, on Flickr

Share a bike by Lauren, on Flickr

5/3 by Lauren, on Flickr

Current events by Lauren, on Flickr

Varvatos Menswear by Lauren, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Historic event by Lauren, on Flickr

Discover new lands by Lauren, on Flickr

Detroit's Founder by Lauren, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

In Honor by Lauren, on Flickr

IMG_0336 by Lauren, on Flickr

Gelato by Lauren, on Flickr

Capitol Park by Lauren, on Flickr

What I want to do... by Lauren, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Verlander by Lauren, on Flickr

Comerica Park by Maia C, on Flickr

Comerica Park by Maia C, on Flickr

2009 - 07 - 11 - snarling pair by Mississippi Snopes, on Flickr

Comerica Park by Maia C, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

DAC Centennial by Lauren, on Flickr

Flagged down by Lauren, on Flickr

Photo Finish by Lauren, on Flickr

Baseball Club by Lauren, on Flickr

Football star by Lauren, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit's Resurgence by Mike Boening Photography, on Flickr

Rolling into the D | Detroit, MI by Mike Boening Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

IMG_5652 by Darian Rawson, on Flickr

IMG_5635 by Darian Rawson, on Flickr

Planet Utopia by George Clarence, on Flickr

Detroit Grand Prix 2015 by Lalita Chemello, on Flickr

Detroit_Grand_Prix_2014-9445.jpg by pseudofinn, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit Reflections by Scott Shields, on Flickr

Not sleeping yet. by Scott Shields, on Flickr

Randolph Street sunset by Scott Shields, on Flickr

Stars in the D by Vishal Patel, on Flickr

Detroit Dawn by Vishal Patel, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit River Cruise by Brett Comartin, on Flickr

Detroit River Cruise by Brett Comartin, on Flickr

Detroit River Cruise by Brett Comartin, on Flickr

Detroit River Cruise by Brett Comartin, on Flickr

Detroit River Cruise by Brett Comartin, on Flickr

Detroit River Cruise by Brett Comartin, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit Skyline by Trevor Coultart, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Photo of the Day for August 4, 2015: Detroit: Our city, our playground by Wayne State University, on Flickr

Photo of the Day for July 24, 2015: Happy birthday, Detroit! by Wayne State University, on Flickr

Photo of the Day for July 26, 2015: Ambassador Bridge by Wayne State University, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Detroit :cheers:


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/village_green/6985429145


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Cool updates - awesome.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 31, 2004)

After only looking through the first page, I am amazed at how impressive Detroit is, compared to what I thought and heard in the media. She's a beautiful City that's been tarnished by history. I hope she remembers who she is, & investors see what your camera lens has shown us.


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Motown Sound by Pat Kavanagh, on Flickr

Blue Hour by Raffaele Talarico, on Flickr

Apartment View by Ty Neal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.detroitnews.com/story/life/2015/08/24/getting-fit-detroit/32299509/


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Peace tower, Belle Isle, Detroit by Tom Clark, on Flickr

Anna Scripps Whitcomb Conservatory, Bell Isle, Detroit by Tom Clark, on Flickr

Belle Isle Conservatory by Tom Clark, on Flickr

The KOI pond and Conservatory on Belle Isle by Tom Clark, on Flickr

James Scott Memorial Fountain at Belle Isle, Michigan by Tom Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Stargate Portal? by Drew Tarvin, on Flickr

A Fountain by Drew Tarvin, on Flickr

Detroit River Swimming by Drew Tarvin, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Untitled by yogagurl75, on Flickr

The Spirit of Detroit by Photography Across America, on Flickr

The Spirit of Detroit by Twenty Two North Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Gratiot Central Market by Joseph, on Flickr

Home of Quality Foods by Joseph, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Hook & Ladder No. 5 and Fire Department Repair Shop by Joseph, on Flickr

Eastern Market Storefronts by Joseph, on Flickr

Detroit Eastern Market by Liza Lagman Sperl, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Westin Book Cadillac, Detroit by cohodas208c, on Flickr

Westin Book Cadillac - main entrance by cohodas208c, on Flickr

Westin Book Cadillac - Michigan Street side by cohodas208c, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

https://twitter.com/leftarmfast/status/648126432040890368


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit, Mi by Lizzie Gapa, on Flickr

Every great photo needs proper lightening. #Detroit #Night #Lights #NightLights #NightSky #City #Cityscape #LongExposure #Lightening #PureMichigan #DetroitMichigan #Michigan by Joshua Kallio, on Flickr

You may not believe me but I have a fear of heights. #Detroit #Abandoned #Rooftop #DetroitRooftops #Urban #UrbanExplorer #DontLookDown #FeetHangers #NightShot #NightPhotography #PureMichigan #DetroitMichigan #Michigan by Joshua Kallio, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Ren Center by Farhana Khan, on Flickr

Ren Center tower by Farhana Khan, on Flickr

Ren Cen (Detroit, Michigan) - August 27, 2015 by Corey Seeman, on Flickr

Inside the Ren Cen by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr

green glassy sky by Ben Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.detroitnews.com/picture-.../24/getting-fit-in-downtown-detroit/32302543/


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit's Sunsets are Amazing by Mike Boening Photography, on Flickr

The Mighty Detroit River by Mike Boening Photography, on Flickr

Detroit on the Move by Mike Boening Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Motor City Boating by Pat Kavanagh, on Flickr

Detroit skyline by Vesy Valcheva, on Flickr

Detroit Panorama by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

the detroit skyline by E biswah, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belle Isle by Martha Zawadzki, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Gothic Revival by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

Lakeland said:


> Untitled by jmgates34, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by jmgates34, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

2015-10-01_05-02-02 by Ferguson Fourn, on Flickr

2015-09-29_01-51-59 by Ferguson Fourn, on Flickr

DSC_6245.jpg by Scam N Scamra, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Photo of the Day for Oct. 3, 2015: Detroit at dusk by Wayne State University, on Flickr

Photo of the Day for Oct. 5, 2015: Campus stroll by Wayne State University, on Flickr

Photo of the Day for Oct. 4, 2015: Morning light by Wayne State University, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit Colors by Tom Hughes, on Flickr

Untitled by Jeremy Whiting, on Flickr

Morning in Motown - Detroit River by Mike Boening Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Night Shift by Joshua Kallio, on Flickr

Morning In Detroit by Daniel L, on Flickr

city duck by sj carey, on Flickr


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Is it just me or this city looks way better than what it was a few years ago? Or maybe is just the quality of the photos?

Loved this photo:



Lakeland said:


> Photo of the Day for Oct. 4, 2015: Morning light by Wayne State University, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Untitled by Brad Ervin, on Flickr

Untitled by Brad Ervin, on Flickr

Untitled by Brad Ervin, on Flickr

Untitled by Brad Ervin, on Flickr

Untitled by Brad Ervin, on Flickr

Untitled by Brad Ervin, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Photo of the Day for Oct. 19, 2015: On the riverfront by Wayne State University, on Flickr

Detroit, Michigan, USA by Explore More Live More, on Flickr

Motor City Roofers #Detroit #Rooftop #DetroitRooftops #Urban #UrbanExplorer #Urbex #NightShot #NightPhotography #DetroitMichigan #Michigan #PureMichigan by Joshua Kallio, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Polka Dot house by Scott Laidlaw, on Flickr

Nocturnal Heidelberg 1 by Michael, on Flickr

Skateboarders by charles hildebrandt, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Photo by Camera Jesus


Dequindre Cut 2 by Gregor Macdonald, on Flickr


Tour de Troit 3 by Gregor Macdonald, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Photo of the Day for Dec. 14, 2015: Campus Martius Christmas tree by Wayne State University, on Flickr

Photo of the Day for Dec. 16, 2015: Ice skating at Campus Martius by Wayne State University, on Flickr

Woodward in Detroit by Joshua Young, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

2015 Detroit Christmas Tree Lighting Ceremony by MaRia Popi Photography, on Flickr

2015 Detroit Christmas Tree Lighting Ceremony by MaRia Popi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Shinola AD in #Detroit by MaRia Popi Photography, on Flickr

Detroit has become the first US city to receive the "city design" designation from UNESCO by MaRia Popi Photography, on Flickr

Detroit (a view at Ambassador bridge and Canada) by MaRia Popi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Belle Isle, Detroit by David Monty Photography, on Flickr

Detroit River by David Monty Photography, on Flickr

Detroit Skyline by Mike DiMercurio, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

First shots of Detroit 2016. by Dion Degennaro, on Flickr

First shots of Detroit 2016. by Dion Degennaro, on Flickr

First shots of Detroit 2016. by Dion Degennaro, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Ambassador by Tom Hughes, on Flickr

Riverfront by Tom Hughes, on Flickr

Brush St by Tom Hughes, on Flickr

'Murica Park by Tom Hughes, on Flickr

Campus Martius by Tom Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit, Ten Degrees by jcr0, on Flickr

Detroit Cityscape (Night) by Alex Xela, on Flickr

Merchant's Row by Scott Shields, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

"Bird's-eye view of Detroit" by Jaybird30761, on Flickr


"Majestic view of Detroit" by Jaybird30761, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit walk about by Tom Clark, on Flickr

Detroit walk about by Tom Clark, on Flickr

Detroit walk about by Tom Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Red Rising by Notkalvin, on Flickr


Jefferson Ave Sunset by Notkalvin, on Flickr


Bright spot by Notkalvin, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit Skyline by Brian Simpson, on Flickr


Detroit Landmarks by Bob Komjathy, on Flickr


Detroit walk about by Tom Clark, on Flickr


Detroit walk about by Tom Clark, on Flickr


Detroit walk about by Tom Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Stott sunset by Scott Shields, on Flickr

Woodward Action by Scott Shields, on Flickr

Cathedral of Finance by Justin Duncan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

"This Beautiful City" by Jaybird30761, on Flickr


There can only be One Detroit Center. by Jaybird30761, on Flickr


"Feel the Spirit!" by Jaybird30761, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Path to the city by Scott Shields, on Flickr


Blue hour in Detroit by Scott Shields, on Flickr


Downtown and Greektown by Scott Shields, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

City Lights by Scott Shields, on Flickr


Moonstruck #Detroit #Skyline #Cityscape #Clouds #CloudPorn #LongExposure #Reflection #DetroitRiver #BelleIsle #Urban #UrbanExplorer #Urbex #NightShot #NightPhotography #DetroitMichigan #Michigan #PureMichigan by Joshua Kallio, on Flickr


Detroit needs more skyscrapers #Detroit #Skyline #Moon #CityLights #Cityscape #DetroitRooftops #Rooftop #Urban #UrbanExplorer #Urbex #NightShot #NightPhotography #DetroitMichigan #Michigan #PureMichigan #ChasingRooftops by Joshua Kallio, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit Symphony Orchestra-4 by Dominique King, on Flickr


The Max M. Fisher Music Center and Detroit Symphony Orchestra by MediaG, on Flickr


Max M. Fisher Music Center by Scott Shields, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sweetest Heart of Mary, 1893 by Bob, on Flickr


Sweetest Heart of Mary - Detroit by Gordon, on Flickr


Sweetest Heart of Mary by Tom Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Setting sun. Rising city by Scott Shields, on Flickr


American Coney Island Drive bys by Scott Shields, on Flickr


Comerica Park, Detroit, Michigan by Rafael Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

2016-02-18 by Duško Pilić, on Flickr

Ambassador Golden Light by Duško Pilić, on Flickr

Johnny Noodle King 2016 by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Back to Detroit by Tom Clark, on Flickr

Back to Detroit by Tom Clark, on Flickr

Back to Detroit by Tom Clark, on Flickr

Back to Detroit by Tom Clark, on Flickr

Back to Detroit by Tom Clark, on Flickr


----------

